# injection well points



## dorcahh

hola, agradecería que me echáseis una mano con la siguiente traducción.
"Total of 40 injection well points installed along an embankment".
es un trabajo de ambientales y la verdad es que no sé por donde cogerla.
PLEASE, A LITTLE HELP WITH THIS TRANSLATION.
THANKS A LOT, MILLONES DE GRACIAS A QUIEN ME RESUELVA.


----------



## LeoLeo9

Si no das más contexto es difícil...Podría ser:
Un total de 40 puntos de inyección a lo largo del muro, pero es bastante literal...


----------



## Kuota

Hola:
Si son “well-points” de verdad (pozos de pequeño diámetro para extraer algún tipo de liquido - generalmente agua del terreno) se usa el ingles "well-point" sin traducir.  Ayudaría si das una pequeña descripción de la aplicación.


----------



## vicdark

_injection well points_ = *pozos de inyección*

_embankment = _*terraplén/dique/muro de contención (?)*


----------



## Kuota

Hola:
Si son para la introducción (no extracción) de algún liquido lo que ha dicho "vicdark" es correcto:
 
_injection well points_ = *pozos de inyección*
 
No obstante 
 
embankment = *terraplén /pedraplén* (dependiendo de su granulometría) 
 
Pero en ningún caso se puede traducir como muro de contención = retaining wall
 
Un saludo


----------



## vicdark

Kuota said:


> Hola:
> Si son para la introducción (no extracción) de algún liquido lo que ha dicho "vicdark" es correcto:
> 
> _injection well points_ = *pozos de inyección*
> 
> No obstante
> 
> embankment = *terraplén /pedraplén* (dependiendo de su granulometría)
> 
> Pero en ningún caso se puede traducir como muro de contención = retaining wall
> 
> Un saludo


 
Según el WR Dictionary, sí tiene esas otras acepciones dependiendo del contexto...pueden verlo aquí


----------



## Kuota

Hola:
Tienes razón, en el "Concise Oxford Spanish Dictionary © 2005 Oxford University Press" del Diccionario WR pone eso.
 
No obstante, esta mal empleado.  Llevo 15 años trabajando en la ingeniería civil y un muro de contención es una estructura de hormigón/tierra armada/gaviones etc. y no es un “embankment”.  Como mucho puede ser un terraplén/pedraplén de contención.
 
Posiblemente fuera de España o México (donde he trabajado) se usa otra terminología, no lo sé.


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

Yo he conocido en las obras a los well points como "coladeras de punta" sobre todo si son para "extraer" agua del terreno. Me desconcierta cuando dicen "injection" ya que podría implicar INYECTAR agua al terreno.

Enbankment podría ser "dique de contención"


----------



## k-in-sc

I think these are for the injection of oxidants/reagents, to treat contaminated soil.


----------



## dorcahh

hola de nuevo, muchísimas gracias a todos los que habeis contestado.
os voy a poner el párrafo entero para que podais ver más ampliamente el sentido. yo, la verdad es que no sé bien a qué se refiere, tiene que ver con limpiar un área  contaminada con residuos químicos, pero está todo muy técnico y mi inglés no alcanza.
os lo reproduzco entero.
" In situ chemical reduction at the morses pond culvert.
In situ chemical reduction using calcium polysulfide.
Total of 40 injection well points installed along an embankment, each 10 ft. apart to allow for a 5 ft radial distribution of reagent from each well".
gracias de nuevo por la enorme ayuda. saludos.


----------



## vicdark

Es como sugirió k-in-sc. Se trata de pozos para inyectar productos químicos en un área contaminada.

Yo simplemente diría:

*Total de 40 puntos de inyección a lo largo del terraplén.*

Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## dorcahh

te estoy muy agradecida vicdark.
puedes indicarme si el conjunto quedaría así?
Reducción química in situ en el alcantarillado del estanque de las morsas.
Reducción química in situ usando polisulfuro de calcio.
Total de 40 puntos de inyección instalados a lo largo del terraplén, a una distancia de 10 pies entre ellos, para permitir una distribución radial de reactivos de 5 pies desde cada punto.
te parece que se traduciría así?
te agradezco una vez más tu ayuda.
hasta la vista.


----------



## vicdark

Simplemente pondría el latinajo _in situ _en tipo "italics", creo que se dice cursiva en español (k-in-sc, please, help me here) para indicar que es otro idioma.


----------



## k-in-sc

Hahaha, you're the native speaker! I looked it up to make sure.
Note that Morses Pond is the name of the cleanup site. As far as I know, there are no walruses in the Lower 48


----------



## dorcahh

o.k. mil gracias vicdark.
_esto es letra cursiva. y "esto" es poner entre comillas._
_k-in-sc, thanks a lot for your note, no walruses in the lower 48. understood._


----------

